

Zeus - HTML Editor for Windows - jussij
http://youtu.be/VHnGFINukbk

======
jussij
The latest Zeus beta includes additional support for HTML coding:

    
    
        http://www.zeusedit.com/html.html
    

The following You Tube video shows off some of these Zeus HTML features:

    
    
        http://youtu.be/VHnGFINukbk
    

NOTE: Zeus is a non-WYSIWYG HTML editor, is shareware, runs natively on the
Windows and can run on Linux using Wine.

Jussi Jumppanen

Author: Zeus Editor

